# Second upgrade



## robj20 (Dec 20, 2017)

So my first upgrade was from instant to a Nespresso machine, very happy for over 2 years with that but pods are getting expensive. So new machine just arrived yesterday is a Delonghi ETAM 29.620 bean to cup. Looking on here its still a far cry from the majority but its the sort of machine that suites my needs.

Had some beans from Tank coffee that is usually use in my Aeropress but these are well past there best at 2 months old, just done an order from Rave coffee for some Ethiopia Kayon Mountain Natural. See how they go down.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cool - let us know how you get on.

I used to have a delonghi b2c and got a decent cup


----------



## robj20 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well really didn't like the Ethiopia Kayon Mountain Natural, too acidic and weak no matter how i extracted it. Going to try there darker roasts something like Signature or Italian Job.

Love the machine though so easy to use, just got to find a bean to match my favorite Nespresso pod which was Arpeggio.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

robj20 said:


> Well really didn't like the Ethiopia Kayon Mountain Natural, too acidic and weak no matter how i extracted it. Going to try there darker roasts something like Signature or Italian Job.
> 
> Love the machine though so easy to use, just got to find a bean to match my favorite Nespresso pod which was Arpeggio.


Try Central/South American beans for a similar flavour profile to Arpeggio. I found when I used a b2c 2 single shots was better than a double.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Straight in at the deep end with an Ethiopian Natural. As ashcroc says, starting with a similar flavour profile to what you know you like (chocolate, cocoa, maybe hazlenut) and similar region of beans (south American) until you've got a handle on how to make the B2C produce a great tasting shot. Then start out on the experimenting with preground. I think if I had gone straight from lavazza and a pressurised machine into Ethiopian naturals I would have run screaming for the hills!

(I love them now though... But it's a bit like gin... Definitely an acquired taste!!)


----------



## robj20 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Any beans in particular with trying, I was tempted to try Raves Italian Job blend, described as Dark Chocolate and nuts

Probably also pick up some lavazza beans from Costco as I know I like those and they're dirt cheap. Only used them through my aeropress before though.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd avoid the lavazza. Put rubbish in...

Italian job will be pretty close to lavazza... But better. I didn't like it and preferred the sweeter fudge blend. It's been a while since I've drunk either, but if it's a blend I'd be more inclined to try fudge or Chatswood (Chatswood being the darker of the two). Rave are pretty good with taste desciptors, so if you want single origin look for chocolate, nuts etc.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I 2nd the chatswood recommendation


----------



## robj20 (Dec 20, 2017)

Right ordered these to try.

Signature Blend

Fudge Blend

Chatswood Blend

Colombia Suarez Project (Caramel, Chocolate, Toffee)

And this one sounds interesting.

Sumatra Super Gayo (Chocolate, nutmeg, sweet tobacco, orange oil)

Thanks for the help.


----------

